# 192.168



## searcher77 (Nov 5, 2010)

Please I own html website and I have a visitor ip which start with 192.168 . i think this is private network or server and I don't know how to block this visitor from browsing my website....he always change ip (especially numbers after 192.168.). I feel it's kinda masking his real pc ip but i don't know how to block them all totally . can you help me plz ?

thanks


----------



## searcher77 (Nov 5, 2010)

is anyone going to help me here?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Is this a wireless network? What security do you have on the router? WEP??, WPA??

See this for how to secure the router:

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1428


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

192.168.1.1 is the usual IP address routers have. When someone has Internet over a certain provider which gives a router, their IP will be shown as 192.168..

At least thats what my computer shows when I go to cmd and type ipconfig


----------



## searcher77 (Nov 5, 2010)

I use router http://www.speedguide.net/broadband-view.php?hw=71

my internet is DSL and I'm sure someone use these private servers because I also want to block ips start with 172.17 as well as 192.168


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

192.168 is not a real IP address, its LOCAL only, that address, is between YOU and your Router, and any other computers connected to your router. 

If you see a 192.168 address. its your own computer.. or someone else in your house connecting to it. 

In short (ITS not a real, public IP address)


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

192.168.xxx is a computer inside your network, not outside.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

IP addresses are split into three categories.
> One category is the internet, so when you try to access an IP address within a certain range within your network, your network knows immediately to send it out the internet. For example 118.168.0.2, not 192.168.1.1.
> The second category is for research purposes. Enough said.
> The third category is within private networks, called Class C like  shown here. That means you have a certain amount of IP addresses to use to address computers within the home, or even a big company with heaps of computers to give IP addresses to. The DHCP server helps manage this, which in your case is probably your router. Your router identifies new devices that connect to it wirelessly or by wired. Then it gives the computer the IP address (and a few more details). You can control and modify how these addresses are handed out in your network. Better yet, go into the device website yourself, and have a look at the Connected Devices page. This should tell you what devices are connected, their MAC address (probably useless to you), but most importantly their device name. Here you might find out what the device is called, and whether you should be worried or not.

The reason it is changing IP addresses is because the address has not been set statically. This is usually the case by default, by your DHCP server (again likely to be your router). If you really want to for example set your computer to always be given the same IP address every time it connects to the network, you can go to the device website, enter the MAC address of your computer, and the IP address you want to give it.

The only other security measures I can recommend to you is to update your wireless security, and accept only specific MAC addresses to connect.
> Make sure that your wireless network is using WPA2 (or WPA if you want). Also use a website like this one to give you a long passkey that I bet no one will crack. Then make sure you store it on both your computer and a flash drive in a text file, so that if for example you want to add a wireless laptop you can just plug in the flash drive, and then copy/paste the key over.
> Specifying the MAC addresses might seem alright, but might be overkill, and will also have potential problems. Imagine trying to connect something new into your network, and having to manually add them. Also imagine something going wrong, causing you to have to completely reset your router to regain a connection again.


----------

